# Steam cleaner question



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Just wondering if it's okay to use carpet stain cleaner( the spray kind) instead of machine carpet cleaner? I have a whole bottle of the spray kind but don't want to use it in the machine unless it won't hurt it.


----------



## greenmulberry (Nov 28, 2006)

I have used a spray carpet cleaner "resolve" as a spot treater on the carpet before going over with the steam cleaner, but never in the machine.

One issue I can think of is that some cleaners get very very foamy when pulled into the cleaner if they are not made for steam cleaners, which doesnt hurt it, but makes the dirty water tank fill up real fast.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

I just checked a bunch of sites about cleaning and they say the most important thing is very, very hot water. Makes sense. They also said a couple cups of white vinegar in the hot water is the best cleaner. Makes sense again.



I'm going give it a try and see.


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

Bridget we have owned carpet cleaning companies for the past 20 years. First of all, you don't want to get your carpet too foamy. That will cause you to put too much water into it and those rental machines don't have the suction to remove it. You can be left with damp carpet which can mold. This time of year, most carpet cleaning companies are offering holiday specials. Go with a professional.

Please, don't ever use Resolve on your carpet. It may look great now because it can remove surface soil, but it can really mess up your carpet. There's no way to get it completely removed from the fibers and that will lead to build up which causes soil to adhere to it.

Just my two cents.


----------

